# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Ti ishe larg... - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*Ti ishe larg...*


Ndryshe erdhi dita
E ftohtë,
              e
mjegullt,
                                pa diell
Trishtimi më pushtoi të tërin
dhe kollarja e vënë me nxitim
më ndrydhi vrapin e orëve
ti ishe larg


Me sy nga dera mbeta
Asnjë hap,
                 asnjë
zë,
                                  asnjë zile
Zbrazëtia shqeu kaskadën Vetmi
nëpër dhomë zbrazi dufin
Heshtja mu bë ditë funerali
më thinjëzoi 


Nata,muaj mu shndërrua
E ftohtë,
             e huaj,
                        e gjatë
Një yll ndoshta
do ta gjej në të aguar
bashkë me
mallin udhën të të prij
e
di,pritja më ka tjetërsuar
dhe përsëri
të dua

----------

